# Military veichle graveyard



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

after my friend told me about a rumour he had heard about an abandonment of old military veichles tucked away in a corner somewhere.we decided to go and have a look and see if we could find them.and we did


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bloody hell there is some amazing things!Thanks for sharing really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Greenbear (Aug 1, 2015)

That would by ,y Eden, just love to have a poke around there 

Is the WW1 tank a film prop/mock up?


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh wow, there's some very special bits here.


----------



## TK421 (Aug 1, 2015)

Never seen photos of this before, some fab stuff there, well captured too. That WW1 tank does look like a film prop!


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 1, 2015)

Loving this,always wanted a big searchlight to play with


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

I would say the WW1 tank is defiantly a mock up..too valuable to be dumped here if it was real.i think this all come from a failed museum.


----------



## smiler (Aug 1, 2015)

You found a missile launcher and didn't light the blue touch paper!!! Cool find Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Sleeper_ (Aug 1, 2015)

Bloody hell, As a lover of all things Military, I'd love to visit this. Is it in the UK?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 1, 2015)

Nicely captured. There seems to be something for everyone here.


----------



## leexeter (Aug 2, 2015)

I believe its a private collectors dumping ground, the owner of the site supplies vehicles for film and tv. The 2 Russian jeeps were used in one of the bond films.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Aug 2, 2015)

Awesome place, great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Aug 2, 2015)

"You want missiles. We got missiles!" Awesome stuff...


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 2, 2015)

Great find & great pics - that 1st World War tank just doesn't look right - the tracks & armour look too thin & rivets look wrong. Used to have little Airfix kits of most AFV's & if you like Tanks then I really recommend Musée des Blindés in Samur, France. Nothing like stroking a Tiger or Panther.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 3, 2015)

This is very cool. Nice one mikey


----------



## night crawler (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nice find and I do like the prop a real one looks like this 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/itAAbJ]

IMG_1195 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rockfordstone (Aug 3, 2015)

cracking stuff, even if they wwi tank is a prop, still an amazing find


----------



## Locksley (Aug 5, 2015)

Those UAZ469s


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow amazing find, thank you! Brilliant thread!


----------



## Turbotec (Oct 18, 2015)

My son would be in his element in this place


----------



## Trinpaul (Nov 28, 2015)

Someone's personal collection?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow, what a fantastic find. Had my eye on the Russian jeeps...thanks to Leexeter for the info about those. Neat!


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice


----------

